# Honda manufacturing plants



## hover (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello all, first post for me here. I'm trying to decide between an Ariens Deluxe or a Honda tracked snowblower from the USA, because of price differences. Are the Honda's manufactured in Japan or is there a manufacturing plant in the USA? The reason I ask is if I decide on the Honda, then I would have to pay duty on it if it isn't made in North America. I live close to the border, so not a big deal running down to pick one up. Thanks to anyone who could go check there Honda for the info I need.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Welcome*

Sorry, can't answer your question but welcome to the forum.

Paul


----------



## deadwood (Oct 17, 2012)

Buy the Ariens!


----------



## hover (Nov 15, 2012)

Was on the net checking, sounds like there's no plants in USA building Honda snowblowers.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello hover, welcome to SBF. the only plant honda has in the usa makes tintops


----------



## hover (Nov 15, 2012)

detdrbuzzard said:


> hello hover, welcome to SBF. the only plant honda has in the usa makes tintops


There are a few Honda plants in the USA. Autos, Motorcycles, ATV, lawn mowers, engines, etc....not sure about snowblowers, it seems they made a single stage in USA, but maybe thats old news too.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

motorcycles got moved back to japan, 2010 was the last year of motorcycle production in america


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Single-stage Honda snowblowers (2 models) are made in Swepsonville, NC, along with general-purpose engines, all lawn mowers, and all string trimmers from Honda. Engines are cast and frame assembly is done at that location. The plant has been open since 1982.

2-Stage snowblowers are made in Japan. Engines are cast for them in Thailand. 

[email protected]
Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone.


----------

